

Amazon denies Skynet involvement in cloud outage - Auguste
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/4/22/amazon-denies-skynet-involvement-cloud-outage/

======
icehawk
So, Skynet isn't involved, but what about GLaDOS?

